# My New Replica LV Bag



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I bought a replica LV bag for fun. The replica ones are still not cheap and with shipping it cost even more









So, it came in the mail today and the seller sent me the wrong one! She sends me the large one instead of the smaller one. This bag is so huge! I can fit all four of my furkids in it.

I don't know what I am going to do with this. If I send it back to her and get the other, I will be short at least $60 for all the shipping back and forth.

Here's the bag..

















Here's how big it is. I have a stuff animal in there that is around the size of Sparkle. I didn't want to put my kids in there since I may resell it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That's awful. Its a huge bag. I am just curious...how much did you pay for it? Since its the seller's fault, can you ask for a compensation for mailing it back to her?

Did you also say that you bought the replica of large Juicy carrier? I may be confusing you with someone else. If you did, I have one of those and its fairly large too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, I bought a replica Juicy bag too. I went crazy one week and bought both the replica LV and Juicy bags since they were so popular. I am very unhappy with the size. I am guessing I won't be happy with the Juicy one either. What a waste of money! With the amount I spent on these two replicas, I could almost get the bag I really wanted - the Petote Madison bag. Argh!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

CharmyPoo,

Don't feel bad. That kind of stuff happens to me all the time. Although I am happy with the Juicy, the handles aren't all that comfortable. And I still feel so guilty over how much I paid for the real thing (now knowing that I could have gotten a replica one for a ton cheaper).

You didn't say how much you paid for the replica of LV bag.

Also, the Juicy is not as huge as the LV bag, but it can probably fit at least 2 of your kids. The smaller sized one would be large enough for any of your babies.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

If it is really big enough to stick all your Maltese in it, keep it. It can be your emergency bag. If there is some kind of natural disaster or whatever, surely it would be easier to run out of there with everyone in ONE bag than four separate bags?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Now, that's a good way of thinking about it







I was talking to my boyfriend saying I guess we could use it when we take them all to the park. He was like .. they will be on leads .. how can you carry all that. But if there is a fire, I can pack them all in and run!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 9 2005, 10:32 PM
> *Have you contacted the seller to tell her/him?  I believe that s/he should pay for all the additional shipping charges.  Perhaps, in the end,  you can get what you really paid for.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree. If it's seller's mistake, you should get full refund including shipping fee.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I would contact the seller as well. It's their fault you received the incorrect bag, so you shouldn't be responsible for any further shipping charges.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have emailed the seller but haven't heard anything back yet








I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Even though it's not what you wanted, it seems like you got a good deal.







You paid for a smaller bag, right?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohhh my goodness that bag is massive







i can't believe the mistake.. def let the seller know. wow.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I did get a good deal. The bigger one is usually 20-30 bucks more!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 10 2005, 06:07 PM
> *I did get a good deal.  The bigger one is usually 20-30 bucks more!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51208*


[/QUOTE]


How much was the small one???


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They are usually around $100-$200 on ebay and ioffer. I know the distributors in China charges around $40-$150 when I emailed them for quotes but they all need a min order of at least 5.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

other than the size, are you happy with the quality of the bag? It looks really nice! I'll bet you'd have no trouble re-selling it if that's what you'd prefer to do.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 12 2005, 10:30 AM
> *other than the size, are you happy with the quality of the bag?  It looks really nice!  I'll bet you'd have no trouble re-selling it if that's what you'd prefer to do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51852*


[/QUOTE]

I am actually very curious about the quality of the bag too. Since you have mentioned the bag, I have been half-thinking about buying one for Miko to travel in. I am obviously obsessed with dog carriers!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

CharmyPoo...have you received your replica Juicy bag?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't gotten the Juicy bag yet.

About the LV bag, it really depends on your definition of quality. It is definetly not at the standard of a real LV bag. First of all, I got a lower grade knock off which isn't even made of leather. The stitching isn't perfect. However, it is a good quality bag that will not fall apart on you. I would say it is at the level of most dog bags you buy BUT not at the quality of an LV bag. For me, I didn't need it to be perfect. The bag will get dirty from the furkids and will get ruined relatively quickly. I am not willing to pay over a thousand for a dog bag.

On the other hand, I was in New York on Canal Street (the entire street sells replica goods). I saw a replica dog bag there made of leather and was really high quality. I would say it was almost identical to the real one. I have also seen the real ones so there are design differences. For example, the real one has straps that go all the way around the bottom. The LVs are upside down on the back. The fake one doesn't have either of these features.

I have no plans of passing this off as a real bag but I would say it is a great bag especially for a larger maltese or toy breed. One thing I am not too fond of is the mesh - it is made out of metal as is the real one. I would prefer a cloth mesh.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Still no Juicy bag and no response about the LV bag! I have such good luck.

On the other hand, I saw the new pink croc Juicy bag in New York this weekend. I loved it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 18 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Still no Juicy bag and no response about the LV bag!  I have such good luck.
> 
> On the other hand, I saw the new pink croc Juicy bag in New York this weekend.  I loved it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53766*


[/QUOTE]
Isn't that bag beautiful? Too bad about your bag misfortune. I see that the fake Large Juicy bags have hit e-bay....


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I love Canal Street in New York. I want to go back just for that street. I don't care if I'm not a millionaire as long as I can look like one. Hahaha

Before you resell your LV mistake bag, post it here, one of us might be interested.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Canal Street just isn't doing it for me. I was trying to find perfect replicas but because I am too familiar with the real products, I kept picking out flaws with the replicas. I ended up buying one bag but I knew the LVs weren't lined up properly. I will be giving that to my sister.

I think they had a big raid or something. It was pretty empty with nothing on display. So sometimes they go to you, "You want xxxx" and you say ok. Then they push you into a backroom and give you about 2 minutes to look. If you don't get anything, they push you back out the door. It was hilarious. 

You know what got me so mad. I was browsing ebay for the new LV Cherise Speedy bags. They were all fake but so many of them are passing them off as real ones and charging hundreds of dollars. I tried to email the bidders but they were so smart that they made it a private auction.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 12 2005, 03:41 PM
> *About the LV bag, it really depends on your definition of quality.  It is definetly not at the standard of a real LV bag.  First of all, I got a lower grade knock off which isn't even made of leather.  .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51963*


[/QUOTE]

The real LV carriers are made of canvas with leather accents.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have seen the real ones. I thought it was all leather. Isn't canvas like cotton? The real LV is definetly not cotton or cloth like. I know LV describes the pattern as Monogram Canvas but that doesn't mean the material is canvas (as in what we draw on).


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I was told by the LV sales person that it is not leather, but canvas. That's all I can tell you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It is actually a vinyl coated canvas...the inside of the bag will be lined in a brown canvas material. The outer LV design is made of vinyl. Not all bags are line in canvas, some actually have a leather interior. The Speedy bag is a good example of what I'm talking about. Now that goes for Monogram Canvas...there are other materials used in different lines...like the Epi...it's all leather. One of them, I forget which is almost like a jacquard (I think I've spelled it correctly). On Monogram Canvas, the handles, zipper pull and piping and other accents are all vachetta leather. 

BTW, have you received your Juicy carrier? Didn't you order one of the replica bags on ebay?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 19 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Canal Street just isn't doing it for me.  I was trying to find perfect replicas but because I am too familiar with the real products, I kept picking out flaws with the replicas.  I ended up buying one bag but I knew the LVs weren't lined up properly.  I will be giving that to my sister.
> 
> I think they had a big raid or something.  It was pretty empty with nothing on display.  So sometimes they go to you, "You want xxxx" and you say ok.  Then they push you into a backroom and give you about 2 minutes to look.  If you don't get anything, they push you back out the door.  It was hilarious.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure why you are looking for a replica bag. I'd rather have a no name "real" bag that a replica anything. I hate to support people who copy the designs that companies have spent a lot of time and money developing. Almost every single new LV bag on eBay is fake... Let's face it... the only way to get a real one is from an LV boutique. Even when you see LV in Saks and Bloomies, those boutiques are owned and run by LV. And they are never on sale. So, if someone is selling a new one for less than retail, logically, it has to be fake. You can sometimes find nice used ones from individuals who are simply selling theirs. But you have to be very careful and have a pretty good knowledge of the bags. If you want to learn more about LV bags, here are a couple good sources... especially the first one...

http://www.mypoupette.com/

http://www.hisremnant.org/Vuitton/index.html


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 19 2005, 12:12 AM
> > *Canal Street just isn't doing it for me. I was trying to find perfect replicas but because I am too familiar with the real products, I kept picking out flaws with the replicas. I ended up buying one bag but I knew the LVs weren't lined up properly. I will be giving that to my sister.
> >
> > I think they had a big raid or something. It was pretty empty with nothing on display. So sometimes they go to you, "You want xxxx" and you say ok. Then they push you into a backroom and give you about 2 minutes to look. If you don't get anything, they push you back out the door. It was hilarious.
> > ...


I'm not sure why you are looking for a replica bag. I'd rather have a no name "real" bag that a replica anything. I hate to support people who copy the designs that companies have spent a lot of time and money developing. Almost every single new LV bag on eBay is fake... Let's face it... the only way to get a real one is from an LV boutique. Even when you see LV in Saks and Bloomies, those boutiques are owned and run by LV. And they are never on sale. So, if someone is selling a new one for less than retail, logically, it has to be fake. You can sometimes find nice used ones from individuals who are simply selling theirs. But you have to be very careful and have a pretty good knowledge of the bags. If you want to learn more about LV bags, here are a couple good sources... especially the first one...

http://www.mypoupette.com/

http://www.hisremnant.org/Vuitton/index.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

*
BUMP!!*

*Well Said Kallie/Cathcer's Mom!* I think there are many many fabulous doggie carriers out there, that there is really no need to buy replica's, knock offs etc. Buying replicas/fakes actually hurt us all (consumers) b/c it forces the design companies (LV) to raise their prices every year- which they DO end up doing. I recently bought a LV Sac Chien 40 (the smaller model) for my Mia and it costed me $1,680.* two years ago, it was only $1,400!!* If it were not for the replica industry, I dont think the price would have inflated so much in such a short time!! Furthermore, it is illegal to sell fakes and it is just wrong b/c it basically violates the intellectual property of someone else's design. LV is known to make quality bags and although the LV Sac Chien (dog carrier) is Monogram CANVAS (not leather) with leather trim and leather handles- the bag it self is very well made. The hardwares and zippers will last you a life time. Where as, replicas can not afford to make goods w/ high quality + hardware while still profiting from selling @ a lower price....so in essence, a buyer ends up with a poorly made replica, and a trained eye can tell it is fake..i just wouldn't want to walk around w/ a bag everyone knows its fake...I just dont think its worth it, in my opinion. I would much rather pay $50 for a non designer, but well made carrier! 

PS- I dont mean to be passing judging moral judgments on the OP and my post was not meant to offend anyone. I apologize in advance if I did. I only meant to share my opinion on fakes/replicas in general. I work in Fashion industry so the fakes/replica has seriously affected our industry in many ways so it is an issue that I am passionate about.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

truthfully name brands make no difference to me when it comes to DOG products. i had a coach collar for massimo (i have pics here somewhere.) it was the red patent leather with the solid nickle hearts on it. it was gorgeous, but did massimo really appreciate it? no, but i'm sure it was a tasty snack since i found it under the desk buried in his bed chewed up nicely. anyhoo....if i'm gonna buy a bag (purse) i will invest in a quality genuine item... i have a question tho... how does it really boost the price to buy a knock off?? so does that mean if i went to WALMART and bought a dog carrier that had the fake LV logo on it, that would cause the market to skyrocket? i wouldn't have purchased the original to begin with...so i don't really understand what that whole thing is about. i could understand if someone was STEALING the original genuine product and selling it for less or something, but i don't understand NOT purchasing the product that costs like $20 to make and charging $1000 retail. that blows my mind.
i understand the quality of an item is key, but when it comes to my dogs who aren’t really going to care and whom may destroy said product- why would i want to invest thousands on trivial things when i could be putting that cash to better use, like....say.... money in the bank for more important things like...well...future vet care....
aaand- i would like to add... not everyone has a $1500 to drop on a silly carrier that may not even be used. i know i can find much more lucrative investments. 

that’s just MY humble opinion.  

BTW- i'm tying this though some incredibly intense pain, so it may not make sense to anyone... so, i apologize ahead of time.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow 
that is huge.
i'm so sorry they sent you the wrong one - shouldn't they pay for shipping, etc.?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!! ohh...and i should add that this thread was started in april of '05.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> LOL!! ohh...and i should add that this thread was started in april of '05. [/B]



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hmm - i should start reading dates as well as directions..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and me both. :w00t: i went back and noticed the date AFTER i posted!!! :brownbag: LOL!!!


----------

